# Have a 6 gallon 16 X 8 1/2 X 10



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

The title says it all.
I was thinking of some sort of salamander or something.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

fire belly newts!!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

is small for a salamander,and a FBN need something bigger than a 10g.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Hermit crab? African Dwarf Frog(s)? Snails? Some type of invert - maybe a scorpion?

Seriously - that tank is REALLY small. There's not a whole lot you're going to be able to put in there.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

an anole? alittle cramped but with nice decorations it could be pretty sweet


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

TormenT said:


> an anole? alittle cramped but with nice decorations it could be pretty sweet
> [snapback]835799[/snapback]​


kind of a tight fit for an anole. get some kind of scorpian or one of those hissing cockaroaches


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

a small mantid species :nod:


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Put some ants in there, just make sure you have a tight fitting top.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah I didnt think I could do much with it. I guess I'll keep it a feeder tank then. thx for the replies


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

maybe. MAYBE a house gecko or a green tree frog or something small.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

dude, fuckin ant farms are cool, go bust open an and hill, snatch the queen, and like 50-200 of her helper and put em in a pile of dirt in the bottom of the tank, it would be cool,


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

just get abetta


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

micus said:


> dude, fuckin ant farms are cool, go bust open an and hill, snatch the queen, and like 50-200 of her helper and put em in a pile of dirt in the bottom of the tank, it would be cool,
> [snapback]843552[/snapback]​


I agree, ant farms rock, I used to have some when I was little.

I install windows and sometimes I take out old bubble glass which is perfect for ant farms. I was thinkin of makin some out of those.


----------

